# 30 Acres one tree ID



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Any ideas about this tree? Even best guesses would help. I'm in Middle Tn. Thanks Topside


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

May be some type of Mulberry.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Any more help. Out of all the trees on my land this is the only one I can't identify....Topside


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Is the "fruit" soft, like a mulberry, or what?


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Alder?


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

Topside, the way the leaves and seed head come together reminds me of a magnolia, so I googled deciduous magnolia's and came up with a Magnolia acuminata that looks like your tree. They're found in the Appalachians, so they'd be native to your area.


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

.....forgot to add....they're one of the few magnolia's that have a rough bark.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, Magnolia acuminata it is....Thanks a bunch, I'll take good care of it, rare in my area...Thanks


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

I was reading up on them and they have a neat history. Fossils have been found of this tree that are 20 million years old! Pretty cool they're a native tree. I did see where they are susceptible, damage wise, to fires. They are also using this species as the parent to develop a yellow blooming variety of magnolias. Very nice tree to have growing on your property!


----------

